# Mt Airy Swap



## jd56 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the work you did setting this swapmeet Eric and everyone else involved.
Didn't buy anything but, did give away my FireArrow and my other girls Columbia. I had to lighten the load of 6 bikes that were for sale. I have a little more room now. 
The live band was having fun as did the rest of us. Some great looking Rats were there. It was pretty hard picking the best of show for that class. Its a shame Eric to put his in the running. I would have entered them regardless of the conflict of interest as he organized the meet.
It was nice seeing my friends from NC. 
Shame it was pouring when I hit my driveway at 11:30 last night. As the bikes are still in the truck and open trailer. Good thing I stopped to remove the seats. I hate getting my bikes wet.
Here's  a few pics I managed to take.
Thanks again for the hospitality




.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 29, 2012)

More pics




















Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ozzmonaut (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for posting these. I didn't have time to take any pics.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Oct 30, 2012)

And I have to agree that the ratrod class was the most difficult to pick from. There were some awesome rides . Had I entered any of my stuff into that class, I would have suffered a severe defeat. I'm both happy and amazed with the amount of "local" talent in that class. I didn't know so many people in this area were building these sort of bikes. Now that I do (and have contact info) maybe a little more can start to happen.


----------

